# Goats and squash



## PurpleToad

Right now my family has an abundance of yellow squash, and spaghetti squash, more than we can reasonably be expected to eat so I was wondering if goats can have these kinds of squash?


----------



## SalteyLove

Absolutely, I cut it into bite size chunks and feed it out to them. Not all of the goats love it but some go crazy for it!


----------



## PurpleToad

SalteyLove said:


> Absolutely, I cut it into bite size chunks and feed it out to them. Not all of the goats love it but some go crazy for it!


Yay! Thanks. Also do you feed them the seeds and rinds too or just the flesh? Sorry just trying to figure out what they can eat.


----------



## SalteyLove

All of it, I usually cut the stems off.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, I would never have thought that. I doubt mine would ever eat squash. We usually feed excess and over ripe garden veggies to the chickens.


----------



## PurpleToad

SalteyLove said:


> All of it, I usually cut the stems off.


Thanks again! I'll definitely give them some of what we can't eat then.


----------



## bandana

Mine love squash peels or whole.


----------



## toth boer goats

In moderation of course.


----------

